# Leonard Bernstein's score to Sibelius' 5th symphony



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This is interesting: Bernstein's marked-up score to Sibelius' 5th Symphony.

http://archives.nyphil.org/index.ph...e-9ae3-552d8c19c285/fullview#page/14/mode/2up


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sixty-seven page turns. Owie, no wonder the smart ones memorize.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Great, many thanks! :tiphat:

Best regards, Dr


----------



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

I want! Great conductor and a great symphony.


----------

